# Sismo 7.7 Antofagasta, Chile



## Tiagofsky (14 Nov 2007 às 19:29)

Earthquake Details

Magnitude 	7.7

Date-Time 	

    * Wednesday, November 14, 2007 at 15:40:53 UTC
    * Wednesday, November 14, 2007 at 12:40:53 PM at epicenter 

Location 	22.189°S, 69.843°W

Depth 	60 km (37.3 miles)

Region 	ANTOFAGASTA, CHILE

Distances 	40 km (25 miles) ESE of Tocopilla, Chile

100 km (60 miles) WNW of Calama, Chile

170 km (105 miles) NNE of Antofagasta, Chile

1245 km (780 miles) N of SANTIAGO, Chile

Location Uncertainty 	horizontal +/- 8.6 km (5.3 miles); depth +/- 12.3 km (7.6 miles)

Fonte: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/eqinthenews/2007/us2007jsat/

Temos por isso um sismo bem à superficie(com magnitude 7,7 )...Há risco de Tsunami e as populações já estão em alerta...Concerteza a acompanhar...


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 19:32)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2007*

Não há registos de mortos para já. 
Já ocorreram duas réplicas, de 5.0 e 5.7












*Major earthquake rattles Chile*
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/americas/11/14/earthquake.chile/index.html


É mais um sismo oriundo da subducção da placa de Nazca sob a placa sul-americana. Recorde-se que é do Chile o sismo de maior intensidade registado até hoje pelo homem, 9.5, no grande terramoto do Chile de 22 de Maio 1960. Nesse sismo de 1960, para além do terramoto ocorreu um tsnumami e a erupção do vulcão Cordón Caulle dois dias depois do sismo.


----------



## mvbueno (14 Nov 2007 às 20:56)

Segundo o noticiário aqui no Brasil, este terremoto foi sentido na Avenida Paulista na cidade de São Paulo-Brasil. 
Com isso dá para imaginar a intensidade desse terremoto!!


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2007 às 23:08)

mvbueno disse:


> Segundo o noticiário aqui no Brasil, este terremoto foi sentido na Avenida Paulista na cidade de São Paulo-Brasil.
> Com isso dá para imaginar a intensidade desse terremoto!!



É verdade, sentido também no Peru, Bolivia e Brasil.



> *Chile: Forte sismo provocou pelo menos um morto e cem feridos*
> O Chile foi hoje abalado por um forte sismo de magnitude 7,7 na escala de Richter que provocou pelo menos um morto e uma centena de feridos e foi sentido no Peru, Bolivia e Brasil.
> 
> O jornal El Mercurio, de Antofagasta, noticiou no seu «site» na Internet que uma mulher de 88 anos morreu ao ser atingida por uma parede de um edifício que se desmoronou, quando circulava no centro daquela cidade situada a 1.556 quilómetros a norte da capital, Santiago do Chile.
> ...


(c) Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## mvbueno (16 Nov 2007 às 02:55)

Segundo o telejornal aqui no Brasil, novos abalos de menores intesidade aconteceram no Chile durante a visita da presidenta do país nos destroços causados pelo abalo anterior.


----------

